
Remote Work Arrogance - tate
https://blog.davidtate.org/remote-work-er-arrogance/
======
planetzero
I've been working remotely for the last decade and I've seen many people try,
and fail at it.

One company I worked for was 100% remote for all employees. We had a very
difficult time keeping developers, because they just didn't have the
discipline to actually show up to meetings (Webex), communicate effectively,
and actually get the work done.

Managers also need to be excellent communicators or everything will fall apart
pretty quickly. I ran into this issue and finally left after a year. Last I
checked, all of the developers from this company are now working elsewhere,
which tells me it probably crashed and burned.

I think it suits me well because I've started multiple companies over the past
couple of years and have the discipline to sit down and get something done
without much oversight.

